# Starrett Protractor Angle Finder



## DanYo

looks like a cool tool … will check out the price on amazon
....
...
...
...
... found it ! 
...
I know what I'm asking my wife for Xmas!
...
!

​!


----------



## schuft

A lot of the reviews on Amazon note the scale is off by as much as one degree. Have you noticed anything like that?


----------



## longgone

Hello Bill,
I am also curious about the reviews on accuracy I have read. Starrett makes exceptional tools…but 1 degree off will cause problems for precision work. have you referenced its accuracy to any other measurements?


----------



## cajunpen

Greg, yes, I also have the Wixey Digital Protractor and they both give the same readings. I just cut some 60 deg. blocks to make a tumbling box project. I used the Starett to set the Miter gauge and the cuts were dead on - and with the tumbling blocks they have to be cut very accurately.


----------



## schuft

Cool, thanks Bill.


----------



## kelvancra

I wrote a review because that is, exactly, what I found with mine. I finally sold mine and bought another digital, which is far more accurate.

What a shame, for want of a decent stick on, which could have been laser engraved.



> A lot of the reviews on Amazon note the scale is off by as much as one degree. Have you noticed anything like that?
> 
> - schuft


----------

